# IBC 2006 ??



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 2, 2007)

Any one already got familiar with IBC 2006? What is new? How about ASCE 7-02? Is it still the latest? I wish they can hold the horse than keep changing what is working. :brick:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2007)

IBC 2006 uses ASCE 7-05.

Not too many states use the 2006 IBC though. I believe that GA has moved to it as of the 1st.

But.... there would be a backlog of permits so no one will be designing using the new codes for a while.

As for the exam, after the October PE exams the NCEES will change the design standards.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if any of you structurals could give me some guidance. I passed the MEPE in October and have been working with trusses for 5 years. I'm interested in expanding my horizons a bit and learning how to do structural building design, starting first with residential. Can any of you recommend any good references for that? My boss is a structural guy but he hasn't done any real building design in quite a few years so I'm not sure he'd be up on the latest and greatest methods. We're pretty specialized in what we do with trusses but structural building design is a closely related subject that I'd like to get into. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 3, 2007)

Metro,

Your best bet is to go with a design manual from a code source such as the "Wood Frame Construction Manual" from NDS. It centers on wood construction but does go over the various components for a house. I believe ACI makes something similar for Masonry, but I have not used that.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 3, 2007)

Metro,

I have been designing strictly structural steel for commercial buildings, but from all indications, it would probably be best to start reading the International Residential Code and buy a commentary book for it. Since graduating from college, the lights didn't really turn on for me until I better understood the structural chapters of all the adopted codes out there.

Of course, you can buy this at http://www.iccsafe.org or plenty of other websites.

Good luck,

McEngr


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, sorry for the :jacked:

It's something that's interested me for quite some time, I've just decided to get serious about it now that I've passed the PE and have that stress out of the way. I'm sure you guys will hear from me some more on this subject as I dig into the codes and design standards.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## ARJ (Jan 6, 2007)

Metro,

An excellent publication on designing wood structures is Design of Wood Structures by Donald Breyer. It is well written and does an excellent job of explaining the IBC and NDS and how interpret and apply the code in design.

Below is a link to amazon of the most recent edition. It's conforms to on IBC 2006 , address new 2005 NDS provisions, and includes ASCE 2005 load standards. If you are not looking for something based on codes this new, see the previous edition. They are still selling that as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Design-Wood-Structur...ie=UTF8&amp;s=books


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 7, 2007)

> Metro,
> An excellent publication on designing wood structures is Design of Wood Structures by Donald Breyer. It is well written and does an excellent job of explaining the IBC and NDS and how interpret and apply the code in design.
> 
> Below is a link to amazon of the most recent edition. It's conforms to on IBC 2006 , address new 2005 NDS provisions, and includes ASCE 2005 load standards. If you are not looking for something based on codes this new, see the previous edition. They are still selling that as well.
> ...


Killer! I'm in the process of ordering it as we speak. Are you aware of a similar publication related to masonry structures?

Thanks for the link!

:thumbsup:


----------



## teda (Jan 7, 2007)

> Metro,
> An excellent publication on designing wood structures is Design of Wood Structures by Donald Breyer. It is well written and does an excellent job of explaining the IBC and NDS and how interpret and apply the code in design.
> 
> Below is a link to amazon of the most recent edition. It's conforms to on IBC 2006 , address new 2005 NDS provisions, and includes ASCE 2005 load standards. If you are not looking for something based on codes this new, see the previous edition. They are still selling that as well.
> ...


Agree!!!!!

Back to college, We used this book (old edition) as text book for Timber Structures.


----------



## Cinic (Jan 16, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> IBC 2006 uses ASCE 7-05.
> Not too many states use the 2006 IBC though. I believe that GA has moved to it as of the 1st.
> 
> But.... there would be a backlog of permits so no one will be designing using the new codes for a while.
> ...


Utah adopted the 2006 IBC as of January 1, California will be adopting it's version at the start of 2008. That's all the research I've done of late.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 21, 2007)

ARJ said:


> Metro,
> An excellent publication on designing wood structures is Design of Wood Structures by Donald Breyer. It is well written and does an excellent job of explaining the IBC and NDS and how interpret and apply the code in design.
> 
> Below is a link to amazon of the most recent edition. It's conforms to on IBC 2006 , address new 2005 NDS provisions, and includes ASCE 2005 load standards. If you are not looking for something based on codes this new, see the previous edition. They are still selling that as well.
> ...



ARJ,

I ordered this book and have read through the first two chapters. Are you aware of a solutions manual or teachers guide that would contain the solutions to the end of chapter problems? I'd love to be able to work the problems but without a solutions manual I wouldn't know whether or not I was doing them correctly.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 22, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> ARJ,
> I ordered this book and have read through the first two chapters. Are you aware of a solutions manual or teachers guide that would contain the solutions to the end of chapter problems? I'd love to be able to work the problems but without a solutions manual I wouldn't know whether or not I was doing them correctly.


Metro,

I think that the solutions manual requires a certification that you are a practicing professor at an engineering college. I've tried to purchase it too, but I eventually just had to work out the problems that include solutions. Chapter 3 contains a seismic diaphragm/shearwall calculation that is very good!! Once you go through the chapter 3 example, you'll feel much more confident in the design of shearwall forces etc.

McEngr


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 22, 2007)

McEngr said:


> Metro,I think that the solutions manual requires a certification that you are a practicing professor at an engineering college. I've tried to purchase it too, but I eventually just had to work out the problems that include solutions. Chapter 3 contains a seismic diaphragm/shearwall calculation that is very good!! Once you go through the chapter 3 example, you'll feel much more confident in the design of shearwall forces etc.
> 
> McEngr



Damn! That stinks, but I guess I'll have to cope. I suppose I'll move on to Chapter 3 and see how it goes. Chapter 2 covers a lot of basics but didn't really have much in the way of in real world, in chapter examples. My biggest hang up at the moment is knowing where to begin in the design of a structure if, for example, you have a set of non-engineered drawings. (floor plan, roof lines, etc.) I really like the book, just wish I had some solutions.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 22, 2007)

McEngr said:


> Metro,I think that the solutions manual requires a certification that you are a practicing professor at an engineering college. I've tried to purchase it too, but I eventually just had to work out the problems that include solutions. Chapter 3 contains a seismic diaphragm/shearwall calculation that is very good!! Once you go through the chapter 3 example, you'll feel much more confident in the design of shearwall forces etc.
> 
> McEngr


As far as designing from very raw input (from an incompetent builder if it's residential no doubt), then it's kinda tough. I believe that the first part that is the toughest to overcome is the hold-down anchors for shearwalls and the transfer from diaphragms to shearwalls. This is covered well in chapter 15, I think it is. Designing residential buildings is actually much tougher than one might think!!!...especially with a picky building department.

McEngr


----------



## McEngr (Jan 22, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Damn! That stinks, but I guess I'll have to cope. I suppose I'll move on to Chapter 3 and see how it goes. Chapter 2 covers a lot of basics but didn't really have much in the way of in real world, in chapter examples. My biggest hang up at the moment is knowing where to begin in the design of a structure if, for example, you have a set of non-engineered drawings. (floor plan, roof lines, etc.) I really like the book, just wish I had some solutions.


I think chapter 6, 7, or 8 shows the diaphragm nail spacing requirements. Another very good resource, which contains much better examples of how to design complex diaphragms is in this book by Kaplan:

http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...dvdKGbixl3827|9


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks much McEngr! I really appreciate the guidance. I hope I'm not bugging you structurals too much with my questions.


----------



## ARJ (Jan 24, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> ARJ,
> I ordered this book and have read through the first two chapters. Are you aware of a solutions manual or teachers guide that would contain the solutions to the end of chapter problems? I'd love to be able to work the problems but without a solutions manual I wouldn't know whether or not I was doing them correctly.


Sorry Metro for taking so long getting back to you. McEngr is right about the sol'ns manual. I don't own one either. However, the examples and explanations thoughout the book are very extensive. This will be more than enough to insure youre understanding of the subjects. As you read through the book and understand the examples, it will become increasingly evident regarding where to begin when designing a building, and then what to do next, and so on.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks ARJ, I'll keep plugging away. I'll most likely start reading through Chapter 3 tonight. I'm still amazed how interested I am in the subject matter. I always thought that once I passed the PE exam I'd be done with "studying". :210:


----------

